# Newbie Quesions: Tivowebplus & New Harddrive



## bccsrc (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello,

I would like to know a little more about Tivowebplus. How do I access it? What can I do with it. I did the Zipper Hack and the Enhancement Script. Not sure what I need to do from there. 

My Samsung 80GB Direct TV box had a problem with showing the Play list. It was blank.     I had to reboot the Box. I really hope this doesn't become a problem, or I may get my Azz chewed on.... by the better half.  

Next question...

When I'm looking for a bigger hard drive, what are the specs I should look for? I've pretty much gotten the idea that I should get a Samsung hard drive because they are good quality. What about Spindle Speed? Is 7200RPMS's too much? Should I stick with 5400 RPMS?

What drive do you reccomend? 

One more question... Is there a hack for showing how much hard drive space is left? I really would like to see if I'm close to using up all the hard drive space. 

Thank you! 

Brandon


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

From my http://tivo.ip.address/info/:

Space Summary
Total Space - 112925 MB 100.0% 113:33:12
Total Used 115 77346 MB 68.5% 81:24:57
Total Free - 35579 MB 31.5% 35:46:37
Deleted** 30 26058 MB 23.1% 21:32:00

Two of my TiVos have 120GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 drives.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

bccsrc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know a little more about Tivowebplus. How do I access it? What can I do with it. I did the Zipper Hack and the Enhancement Script. Not sure what I need to do from there.
> 
> My Samsung 80GB Direct TV box had a problem with showing the Play list. It was blank.     I had to reboot the Box. I really hope this doesn't become a problem, or I may get my Azz chewed on.... by the better half.


A blank "Now Playing List" is usually the result of improperly setting the DNS servers in netconfig or the enhancements script. Its not that its blank, its just that the Tivo goes out onto the internet and does a DNS check before the NPL is displayed. If DNS is not set properly, then it takes several minutes (which seems like an eternity) for the NPL to display.

Just open a browser window to the IP of your Tivo and click on Net Config. Make sure the DNS Server setting is set to the IP of your router. If you don't know the IP of your router, just open a windows command window and type ipconfig /all, that'll show you the IP of your router under "Default Gateway".


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

And make sure your router has proper DNS entries...


----------



## bccsrc (Feb 11, 2006)

Just curious but why does it need to go out on the internet to check the playlist now? 

Is there something I have to do to get the Tivowebplus to work?


----------



## bccsrc (Feb 11, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> A blank "Now Playing List" is usually the result of improperly setting the DNS servers in netconfig or the enhancements script. Its not that its blank, its just that the Tivo goes out onto the internet and does a DNS check before the NPL is displayed. If DNS is not set properly, then it takes several minutes (which seems like an eternity) for the NPL to display.
> 
> Just open a browser window to the IP of your Tivo and click on Net Config. Make sure the DNS Server setting is set to the IP of your router. If you don't know the IP of your router, just open a windows command window and type ipconfig /all, that'll show you the IP of your router under "Default Gateway".


I opened the browser and entered the ip address and it didn't work. I can ping and telnet to the ip address, 192.168.1.200 but that is it. 

What am I missing?


----------



## bccsrc (Feb 11, 2006)

Arcady said:


> And make sure your router has proper DNS entries...


Router has DNS now.... :up:

When I do a ipconfig /all and the dns that shows up. Is that what I want?


----------



## bccsrc (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey!!! It's a Miracle!  

I got it to work!  

I had to reboot my Tivo Box....


----------

